# 147 Go au lieu de 160 Go... pourquoi ?



## scaryfan (16 Janvier 2012)

Salut à tous !
Je viens d'acquérir un iPod Classic 160 Go.
Pourquoi m'annonce-t-il 147 Go au lieu des 160 Go ?
À la limite, je veux bien quelques dizaines (voire centaines) de Mo pour l'OS interne mais pas 13 Go ???


----------



## Rémi M (16 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir,

Question toute bête, tu as essayé de voir en le faisant une restauration ? 

Si oui, au quel cas, que dit iTunes pour l'utilisation de l'espace disque de ton iPod ?


----------



## Larme (16 Janvier 2012)

À partir de quelle machine vois-tu cela ?
Il me semble que les disques durs possèdent un "taux d'erreur', c'est en tout cas ce que j'ai cru lire sur une pochette de disque dur externe...
Et puis, après, ça peut aussi dépendre de la base dans laquelle on se situe...


----------



## scaryfan (16 Janvier 2012)

iTunes me dit que la capacité est de 148,87 Go... 
Il faut le formater ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h44 ----------




Larme a dit:


> À partir de quelle machine vois-tu cela ?
> Il me semble que les disques durs possèdent un "taux d'erreur', c'est en tout cas ce que j'ai cru lire sur une pochette de disque dur externe...
> Et puis, après, ça peut aussi dépendre de la base dans laquelle on se situe...



L'iPod me dit 147 Go et iTunes me dit 148,87 Go...
Je ne trouve pas cela normal.


----------



## Sly54 (16 Janvier 2012)

scaryfan a dit:


> Je viens d'acquérir un iPod Classic 160 Go.
> Pourquoi m'annonce-t-il 147 Go au lieu des 160 Go ?


Ce sont les soldes vues par Apple : 160 Go -10% = 146 Go.


----------



## scaryfan (16 Janvier 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> Ce sont les soldes vues par Apple : 160 Go -10% = 146 Go.



:love:

T'es rigolo toi !!!!

TU SORS... merci !


----------



## Maxoubx (16 Janvier 2012)

c'est normal, un disque de 1TO en réalité c'est 920go ...
donc 147go pour 160go ca me semble logique !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2012)

Je pense aussi que c'est normal. Mon iPod classic 160Go est annoncé avec une capacité de 148.87Go dans iTunes. Je pense que ça doit être la place occupée par la version du logiciel/firmware, je suis en 2.0.4.


----------



## Sly54 (16 Janvier 2012)

scaryfan a dit:


> TU SORS... merci !


Me revoilou 

Je me demande si dans un cas l'unité n'est pas des gibioctet (2^30), alors que dans l'autre cas on parle de gigaoctet (10^9)


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Janvier 2012)

Lu sur le site d'Apple : http://store.apple.com/fr/browse/home/shop_ipod/family/ipod_classic

(tout en bas)

1 Go = 1 milliard d&#8217;octets ; la capacité formatée réelle est moindre. La capacité musicale est calculée sur la base de 4 minutes par morceau encodé au format AAC à 128 Kbits/s. Au format AAC à 256 Kbits/s, la capacité musicale est de 20 000 morceaux. La capacité réelle varie en fonction de la méthode d&#8217;encodage et du débit binaire. La capacité vidéo est calculée sur la base de fichiers encodés au format H.264 à 1,5 Mbits/s d&#8217;une résolution de 640 x 480 pixels, associés à un son encodé à 128 Kbits/s. La capacité réelle varie en fonction du contenu.


----------



## scaryfan (17 Janvier 2012)

Merci pour cette dernière réponse qui donne l'explication à tout cela !
En effet, sur le site d'Apple, il est bien précisé 1 Go = 1 000 000 000 octets.
Et donc, l'Ipod Classic embarque 160 000 000 000 octets.
Que l'on divise trois fois par 1024 et on obtient 149,01 Go réels.
Et donc, 149,01 Go moins 148,87 Go donnent 0,14 Go pour le soft.

CQFD.

Mais bon, même si c'est écrit en tout petit, c'est assez trompeur.
Il y a gravé 160 Go sur l'appareil et quand tu l'allumes, il annonce 148 Go.


----------

